# Help for good 30 second fragments



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Need 30 seconds of interesting Mahler, any suggestions? Preferably Youtube clips with timestamp.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Ahhhh. This is such a painful thread.

How bout this absurd moment, with the winds. Though, divorced from the entire movement, this entirely vexing, startling moment may be reduced in terms of impression. But who knows the ultimate goal of your request! (I timestamped it but it did not show up; go to 13:55)


----------

